# Dog Boarding Please Help



## twocockers (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi
I'd be very grateful for some help. We have two cocker spaniels and we need to find boarding kennels for them for our holiday next year. I have used boarding kennels before but not in my area and not for some time. I am trying to draw up a shortlist of kennels to visit before booking.

Can anyone recommend good boarding kennels in Kent? I don't mind travelling a bit so anywhere from Biggin Hill, Keston or down towards Maidstone, Tonbridge direction would be ideal.

Thanks in advance


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i used an excellent one in or near Doddington


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

The Paddock Kennels 
Category: Boarding KennelsPhone: 01795 886 243
Seed Road 
DoddingtonSittingbourneKentME9 0NN


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello there, 

I am based in Twickenham, if you would consider bringing your two cocker spaniels to us, I would love to have them. 

We are not a kennel as such, your dogs would be welcomed into our home. We are more of a boarder/ home from home service.

If they do not mind cats, feel free to message me on here and bring them for a visit!

Hannah


----------



## Doggy Chums (Jan 10, 2013)

Instead of kennels, why not try Home Boarding. Kennels can be really stressful for dogs.

check us out, see what you think perhaps?

Home - Doggy Chums

thanks

Damien


----------



## zoesdoggiedaycare (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi,

I live near to you as I'm only in Croydon it's home from home environment if you would consider them not being in kennels?

I run my own and offer dog boarding, dog daycare, bath and trim services. I absolutely love dogs I have grown up with them all my life and very dog is different.

Home from home environment. 
No Kennels
Never left 
Plenty of love.

Website: Zoe's Doggie Daycare & Home Boarding


----------



## genie04 (Mar 4, 2012)

Home Boarding is a great alternative to kennels.

Holidays 4 Dogs Home boarding for dogs | dog boarding | Holidays 4 Dogs are one of the biggest home care providers with a network of high calibre carers throughout the U.K.

You could give them a try. Highly recommended


----------

